# Standing Water in Ditch



## ibuys (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello,

I've got a ditch in my backyard that's approximately 75' from end to end, with an inlet on one end and an outlet on the other end. The water is supposed to drain through the ditch, and out the outlet into the city sewer system. Unfortunately, the water doesn't flow past the first few feet, and I wind up with a pool of standing water. The water is between 4 and 6 inches deep.

I'm trying to figure out how to get the water to drain properly. My first thought was to add dirt to where the water is pooling to try and make that higher than the outlet, but maybe I need to regrade the entire ditch?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

Add dirt first; if that's ineffective, go with Plan 'B'!:thumbup:


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> My first thought was to add dirt to where the water is pooling to try and make that higher than the outlet,* but maybe I need to regrade the entire ditch?*


Ayuh,... *Continuous* pitch is what you need,.... The amount of available fall determines how tough that is to accomplish...
Raising the inlet, or lowering to outlet will help, if that's possible..


----------



## LarryS (Jan 2, 2010)

got a laser level? eye level? if not rent one or borrow one. take some elevations to see if you have enough slope to make the water run. If there is enough slope, remove dirt from high end and place in low end. 1 inch from high end and placed in low end will give you 2 inches difference

Larry


----------

